# should i still go?



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

last month i was accepted for egg share at my local clinic. This will be my 4th egg share although my 1st at this clinic.

Whilst waiting for my appointment, i made another app at a different clinic, this one is more expensive, better success rates but 40 miles further away. 

Ive been debating whether to still attend the app, which is on monday. The probability of them accepting me is slim due to my past history and i also do not want to over complicate things by having to make a decision on what clinic to go with, at the same time, i would like to keep my options open.

Do you think i should still attend?

xx


----------



## M0ncris (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Hope,

I would go just to get a feel for the place and see if they say anything that might be helpful.  It could be that it makes up your mind for you seeing what it is like.

Hope that helps,
M
X


----------

